# What's the worst thing you did in High School?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

What are some of the worst things you did in high school? 

This isn't high school but in 8th grade, I got super mad because no one was passing me the ball in gym so after class, I slammed a couple of doors as hard as I could then kicked and broke a window. It cost me 189 bucks! 

9th grade, I forgot to take my vyvance so I vandalized my entire school.. I tore up a couple of classrooms, set the temperate to freezing, wrote hateful stuff to people I didn't like and broke a couple of things. I nearly got expelled but I didn't. 


In 11th grade on the computers theres a student drive which any student and teacher has access to. So if you saved your work to the student drive, anybody can edit or delete it. So one day I decided to delete everything on the student drive just for fun. There was outcry among the students and teachers, all their work and even the teachers homework assignments were gone. That's what they get for saving their work to a public drive. I was exploiting a flaw in the system. Anyways I got caught the next day and was suspended for a week. They told me if I ever did that again, there would be criminal charges. 

12th grade, I did a series of small things. Nothing major or anything.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

Not in high school but in 7th grade, when the swine flu was at it's prime, I came to school with it because my parents wouldn't let me stay home and the next day everyone in my class but 5 or 6 people had it. >

The worst I did in high school was probably steal leftover fabric from the fashion room. I was a pretty swell kid in high school.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

besides ditching, nothing really that crazy


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

After being harassed and mocked by a group of people, I thought it was a good idea to go on a rampage and started tearing papers/flyers off the hallway walls. Eventually security had to stop me.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I used to steal pencils and magazines from the art room.


----------



## Ahmed97 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hmm.. Nothing really, I just creeped a whole bunch of people out I guess.

Well, in 9th grade I cheated in a contest that had donuts as prizes and won a donut. Oh and I never went to the cafeteria during lunch except three times in my whole 4 years of high school. I'd always hide in places.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I used to write fake love letters and stick them in random lockers. A few couples broke up because they thought their boyfriend/girlfriend was cheating.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

In fifth grade I accidentally kicked in a glass door pane....never got caught though...


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Well...i skipped school a lot? I didn't do anything bad other than that really, excet steal lots of pens and notebooks lol. Oh, and i made a mean girl step on a needle once when i was like 10. She deserved it though. No regrets.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

I told my AP European History teacher than I turned in a paper that I never actually wrote. He gave me an A.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Not in high school, but i ended up breaking a window as an accident when playing basketball in 9th grade.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Beat the **** out of someone until he was face down in the gravel unconscious. But he started it, for some reason he came up behind me and punched me in the back of the head. I don't know why someone would start a fight with me, especially when I was 6'2 or so in high school.

Oh, and I guess me and some tech guy I knew made a website making fun of a guy for being a ****, and a big part of it was saying he had AIDS and we spread the website around the school so practically everyone saw it. Eventually we got caught, but since I was HTML inept, I said I could never even make a website. They still thought I made it hahah


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

TumblrAddict said:


> I used to write fake love letters and stick them in random lockers. A few couples broke up because they thought their boyfriend/girlfriend was cheating.


I remember in 4th grade, I really liked this girl so I wrote an anonymous love letter and put it in her locker and ran away.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I pegged a whole apple at a kids head once and it brought him down. Probably biggest "oh ****" moment of my life.


----------



## scaredtobehated (May 28, 2015)

The worst thing I said in high school is tell a terrible true joke about how my dad took a crap on his teachers desk, in front of everyone. No one laughed they were all disgusted. I feel awful still. I'm going to graduate soon and my dad and of course the people from my class going to be there, so i'm nervous about that and afraid no one is going to clap for me.  I'm a loser!


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

scaredtobehated said:


> The worst thing I said in high school is tell a terrible true joke about how my dad took a crap on his teachers desk, in front of everyone. No one laughed they were all disgusted. I feel awful still. I'm going to graduate soon and my dad and of course the people from my class going to be there, so i'm nervous about that and afraid no one is going to clap for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it helps, I laughed.

I promise you that incident was much more minor to others than it was to you. Unless things like this happen often, I'm sure people will clap for you. Especially your dad.


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

Probably creeping out one of the first girls to be nice to me in my high school... really regret that.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

dropped out


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

After dropping out I visited my friends by sneaking in the school. The superintendent found out I was there and sent hall monitors to find me. I was stuck in a back hall and lit a cigarette and held it up to the fire alarm so everyone would have to evacuate and I'd have a free escape. It worked.. And I interrupted the entire high schools final exams. They didn't have my current address so they sent my best friends mother a letter to give to me that I wasn't to step foot back there or I'd be arrested.


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

I also punched the same superintendent in the chest because she thought it would be okay to grab me up and also take my purse. Thinking back I was a really bad kid.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

Sneaking off school grounds to smoke. Typing obscene words randomly into the middle of other peoples essays before they were printed and handed in. Putting super glue in the key holes for peoples lockers. Threw someones books out of a third floor window.

I was a dick.


----------



## aquariusrising (May 19, 2014)

Skipped many times it wasn't funny with no regrets (whether not turning up or leaving mid-day)
Lied about having a sick slip to be able to leave school a few times. Even once to deputy principal. They never believed me. But he did.
Skipped, was caught in the act and as I was leaving they called me back. Kept going  

I was bullied so badly I HAD to get out. It was a coping mechanism


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

Kanova said:


> Beat the **** out of someone until he was face down in the gravel unconscious. But he started it, for some reason he came up behind me and punched me in the back of the head. I don't know why someone would start a fight with me, especially when I was 6'2 or so in high school.
> 
> *Oh, and I guess me and some tech guy I knew made a website making fun of a guy for being a ****, and a big part of it was saying he had AIDS and we spread the website around the school so practically everyone saw it.* Eventually we got caught, but since I was HTML inept, I said I could never even make a website. They still thought I made it hahah


That is nothing short of evil. Vile. :x :bash


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I never had a full high school experience but I remember kicking some kid in the shin in middle school. I instantly realized that being a bully made me feel terrible so I never did anything like that again.


----------



## Aimery Aleah Aleu 25 (Sep 26, 2015)

I skipped school and missed 28 days. I also steal lots of books and cheat on homework and quizzes. The worst thing I've done was probably writing on a bathroom wall, and someone else getting in trouble for it, but that wasn't in high school.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't think I've done anything more than play hooky in high school, including that one time I freaked out to the point where I actually tried to skip a class rather than staying home the entire day like I usually do, but I had no idea where to hide and got driven off in a cop car. (ranted about it in a previous post, but yeah)

It was in middle school I did something that would've probably gotten me in more trouble than anything I'd ever done. We were in the computer lab for my English class and I decided to create one of those Tumblr-style powerpoints for The Walking Dead characters, from the TV show. It was a really vulgar dig at it and suddenly my teacher came to see something about my assignment, but if I had minimized the window she would have seen everything. It was probably the biggest "oh ****" moment of my life. Thank god for whatever power that the computer froze and I managed to terminate the process without her seeing it.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Skipping school and hiding in the library

_*I didn't choose the thug life, the thug life chose me *_


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Skipped class multiple times. Ran home to delete the automated messages but my mom would find out because it got so bad that they actually had a meeting, asking my parents to come and address the issue


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

Oh myy...um...skipped a few lessons...hid in the park....had a detention bcos i broke my pencils....dyed my hair blue/red and tried being an emo for a week :S


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I failed gym class and had to take it in summer school.


----------



## gisellemarx (Feb 1, 2010)

Half the time I just never went because of my depression and anxiety. I barely graduated. I was never a rule-breaker or anything, I just didn't go to school.

Ooh, and I took AP classes I obviously didn't pass. I got acceptable grades on the tests, but the classes themselves, I failed. It's not like I struggled with the work, it was easy, I just never went to class. And then in senior year I dropped all the classes I could to get the bare minimum and get out at noon. I had no ambitions by then.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

Applies to both middle and high school:

Skipping class (only a few times though)

Bullying (especially this one fat kid)

Throwing rocks at people (middle school)

Fist fights (mostly middle school)

Stalking female students (high school)

Middle school: Vandalizing school property (drew a dick + swastika on walls)

High school: Vandalizing school property (wrote [principal name] is a c.unt)

Wrote an anonymous letter to a girl describing what I fantasize about doing to her sexually and shoved it in her locker (it was extremely graphic)

Outside of school, I had a snowball fight in the parking lot and I accidentally broke one of the car windows (it was an icy snowball - luckily there weren't people around so we just booked it really fast)

...yeah....

>>>>>>


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

~ I skipped a lot of classes to play hacky sack in the halls
~ Drank before and between classes
~ Got high before anf between classes
~ Got an over the clothes handjob in class once
~ Kept herb in my locker than friends were selling so they wouldn't get caught

That's all I can think of, I was pretty tame


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

- Lit several trash cans on fire
- Raced friends with my camaro in the student parking lot
- Smoked weed in the student parking lot
- Bought/sold weed in the bathrooms
- Graffitied the lockers of people I didn't like
- Cheated on plenty of tests
- Stole soft drinks from the restocking vendor
- Got sent to the principle's office for wearing offensive metal shirts
- Got drunk during lunchbreak at a friend's house
- Pulled fire alarms just to find out none of them worked :?

Didn't get busted for anything other than the shirts and that just amounted to a few warnings.


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

xxDark Horse said:


> In 11th grade on the computers theres a student drive which any student and teacher has access to. So if you saved your work to the student drive, anybody can edit or delete it. So one day I decided to delete everything on the student drive just for fun. There was outcry among the students and teachers, all their work and even the teachers homework assignments were gone. That's what they get for saving their work to a public drive. I was exploiting a flaw in the system. Anyways I got caught the next day and was suspended for a week. They told me if I ever did that again, there would be criminal charges.


lol i know this is an old post but you were actually doing the right thting. A rebel for a cause. You actually taught them a valuable lesson and hopefully made them reconsider using the current system with it's vulnerabilities. 
But yeah, you could get into some really serious **** for doing something like that, so even if you got suspended for a week you were pretty ****ing lucky. but that actually made me lol, bravo dude.
i remember a while back (not in high school btw, just in general), this dude was addicted to this video game, so what i did is i used the icon for the game for an automatic shut down / restart function...so if he double clicked on the icon for his stupid game, the computer would automatically shut down. lol, it was kinda evil, but at least it would teach the idiot a lesson about being addicted. i'm not even sure what game it was, but it was pretty lame - if you're gonna be an addict, at least be addicted to something good


----------



## fearofmovies (Oct 9, 2015)

When I got to my Junior year, suddenly all the bullies moved on. I got bigger, they moved on to other things.


So here's the terrible thing I did: NOTHING. I was so happy people were leaving me alone that I "forgot" I could start trying to enter the social scene (any social scene). It was so stupid to lose those opportunities and it has affected the rest of my life. Those lost lessons carried straight into college, then jobs, then the person I settled into marriage with...


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i cheated on a test and got caught lol. I got a referral which is like super detention and the teacher made me feel all bad..like she took it all personally..but i just wanted to not fail. I never cheated again after that


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um? I let people cheat off my paper during tests.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Got a girl pregnant... Ha ha just kidding. I was an angel in high school 0


----------



## Anongirl98x (Dec 13, 2015)

-skip classes
-smoke weed on the school grounds
-wonder around school hallways and hide or run away whenever I see a teacher or the principal cuz I'm suppose to be in class
-smoke on the school grounds 
-stole stationary
That's all I can think of right now. Prob there's more but nothing major. I never got suspended, just detention.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-Comes up with a list of things that never happened-


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Failed all of my classes. The teachers felt sorry for me and all of them decided to pass me. I did not deserve it.


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

It may or may have not been strong arm robbery


----------



## Anongirl98x (Dec 13, 2015)

Aimery Aleah Aleu 25 said:


> I skipped school and missed 28 days. I also steal lots of books and cheat on homework and quizzes. The worst thing I've done was probably writing on a bathroom wall, and someone else getting in trouble for it, but that wasn't in high school.


Same, I got a letter from school 2 weeks ago saying I missed 27 days. LOL


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

attending pep rallys...I should have just gone home or out somewhere. those things are the worst.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

My worst thing is probably being an ******* to some of the nicest people in class, due to a below zero self-esteem level and heavy peer pressure from manupulative 'friends' I had at that time. Thinking back I'm still really ashamed of almost everything I did back then (not understanding how to be social at all).

Luckily I improved a lot, and the people around me are much nicer, so getting bullied and manipulated is harder now.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Let me preface this first by saying I was a horrible, terrible teenager. I am not proud of these. I was a completely diff person back then and I'd never do these things now.

~ broke into my hs with some friends and did $25,000 worth of damage
~ skipped literally hundreds of classes (Idk how I graduated) and got paddled and detention, lots
~ cheated, even stole a teacher's answer key once right off his desk
~ ditched class and took a gf home with me (where we got caught by my mom)
~ showed up to class drunk and or stoned, dozens of times
~ punched a kid in the face for bullying me, his eye was black and swollen shut. He never bothered me again
~ a gf of mine started seeing other guys so I asked for my ring back in the hallway, in front of about 30 people, she started crying
~ did donuts after it had rained on the football practice field and tore it all to hell

I'm sure there's more. One of the absolute dumbest things I did was I lit up a cigarette in class once, on a dare. I took a puff and put it out really quickly on my desk then wadded it up in a piece of paper, but kids at the front of the class smelled smoke. They evacuated the classroom then a few others for a while. The AP knew I was a trouble maker and he kept glaring at me, kept asking me "What did you do AllTheSame"!?!?! I can't believe no one ratted me out, because everyone in the back couple of rows of desks saw me lol.


----------



## Ichimatsu (Apr 8, 2016)

i cheated a lot in my science and history classes. other than that, nothing much


----------



## Paperback Writer (Feb 7, 2015)

I showed up.


----------



## user2017 (Feb 8, 2016)

I haven't done many bad things at school, at least I never said mean words to other students and never beat someone. But once I accidentally teared down a big picture frame from the wall, it shattered into like 1000 pieces when it hit the ground and after that I just ran away because I was too afraid of getting into trouble for this. 

Another thing which didn't happen in high school but in 5th or 6th grade: Me and a few other students (mostly my friends back then) were in the computer lab while the rest of the class was in the normal classroom (I can't remember why). Suddenly I had the great idea to open the CD drive of the computer I was working on and put a bottle cap into it. I managed to close the drive but after that it was impossible to open it again, the tray was just stuck. Well I think nobody ever noticed it because the drives were never used in lessons. 

I also skipped physical education sometimes, especially when I knew that we are going to do team sports.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Let off a stink bomb in the school library did not get busted few of my friends had to do stuff in the library for school mind they where pissed at me from doing it
I was well behaved at school besides that but i was hardly there to get in to trouble


Anongirl98x said:


> Same, I got a letter from school 2 weeks ago saying I missed 27 days. LOL


They send letters now?? lol i missed 8 weeks once my mum knew though but i was always just staying home trust me i regret it now working a crap job is worse then school


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Threw a fast basketball at another guy during PE class in 12th grade. He bled a lot and got a broken nose.

It happened during a dodge-ball game. >


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

I had no life during high school. The baddest thing I did was skip a bunch of classes and gave my mother grief because of it.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

showed up


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I wasn't a very bad kid, but due to being bullied by one teacher in particular, I used to call up the school pretending to be my mom so I could take certain days off. I kept this up for a while, only doing it on random weeks. But I eventually got caught when my voice wasn't convincing enough one time. (I didn't and don't like making phone calls, but the calls were sent direct to an answering machine)

There's not much else to tell. In the earlier years before my anxiety hit I used to talk back to teachers sometimes if I thought they were being unfair on me. The more interesting stories are during primary school because I had no anxiety at all then.


----------



## Anongirl98x (Dec 13, 2015)

mike91 said:


> Let off a stink bomb in the school library did not get busted few of my friends had to do stuff in the library for school mind they where pissed at me from doing it
> I was well behaved at school besides that but i was hardly there to get in to trouble
> 
> They send letters now?? lol i missed 8 weeks once my mum knew though but i was always just staying home trust me i regret it now working a crap job is worse then school


Yeah they do send letters in Ireland, they also do register on the computer and if u get marked absent ur parents get a text message.


----------



## Wildspark (Dec 2, 2013)

I was a goodie two shoes lol. But I did skip school once. It was the day of the senior trip. I couldn't go because of a mix up with the deadline to hand in the money. I went to my first class so that the attendance would say I was in school and they wouldn't call home. Then I snuck out the school's side entrance and took a bus to this pizzeria I like. After that I went to the movies and bumped into this girl I knew from church who also went to my school. We were both surprised to see each other there but we kind of agreed without really saying it not to mention this to anyone lol. So I watched a violent movie, bought some used games at GameStop and then went home. It felt great to just leave school on a whim and do some random stuff that I enjoyed. It made me wish that I'd cut school more often lol

Oh yeah, back when I used to take Spanish class, the teacher was this oblivious old lady who let us do whatever we wanted and barely taught us. The class was so wild and crazy that they made her cry one day and then she retired in the middle of the year. Anyway, before she retired everyone would openly take out dictionaries and cheat sheets and use them during tests. Like I would legitimately have my Spanish to English dictionary sitting on my desk and she wouldn't say anything about it


----------

